# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Mencetak Koi Jinak yang Hand Feeding

## Glenardo

Dear all

Memiliki koi yang jinak alias hand feeding merupakan sensasi tersendiri bagi hobbies koi...

Tidak semua koi mampu handfeeding ataupun jinak even dia itu karashi ataupun cagoi serat jenis kawarimono lain...

Sepintas lalu, layaknya manusia, orang tua mewariskan sifatnya pada anakanya. Oyagoi pun saya anggap demikian... Oyagoi dari team penjinak ini adalah seekor cagoi ginrin ogata 78 cm yang memang sangat jinak dan mampu hand feeding...


Oyagoi



Pertama kalinya saya mendapat kuliah breeding cagoi..Ternyata karakter burayak nya berbeda...Burayak ini, gak takut pada serok serta bayangan manusia..Serta tentunya rajin naik ke atas minta makan... Dari lahir, sudah menunjukan bakat jinak nya nih

Lalu berikut saya tampilkan foto foto burayak ini yang sudah berumur 7 bulan...











Tanpa pellet maupun dengan pellet mereka tetap jinak dan nempel ke tangan hobbies.

Alhasil saya puas dengan 1 kolam 20 ton di isi dengan +/- 50 ekor cagoi + ochiba... Mereka berinteraksi penuh canda dengan hobbies.

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Berikut videonya

http://s374.photobucket.com/albums/o...0625-00026.mp4



Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Monggo, feel free to comment or post anything..

He4x...

----------


## limjohan

gileeeeeee,,....kolamnya buening...hihihii

----------


## LDJ

Good sharing om Glen..ngomong2, ada yg bisa dijual ga om ? Siapa tahu bisa menularkan sifat jinaknya ke teman2 koinya sekolam, kbtulan sy ga punya cagoi/ochiba

----------


## Tjendra

> Good sharing om Glen..ngomong2, ada yg bisa dijual ga om ? Siapa tahu bisa menularkan sifat jinaknya ke teman2 koinya sekolam, kbtulan sy ga punya cagoi/ochiba


Om...ikan beginian yg gue mau! Om ada dimana ikannya? Klp gading? Tolong email atau bbm harganya, buat estmasi utk ntar yah kalau usah kelar renovasinya?

----------


## LDJ

Haha...masih ada 50 ekor om, semua kebagian haha

----------


## LDJ

Haha...masih ada 50 ekor om, semua kebagian haha sy daftar ya om Glen  ::

----------


## tosailover

Mantab,,pantesan U betah berlama-lama ya Om di pinggir kolam Gading Koi..haha..

----------


## Glenardo

> gileeeeeee,,....kolamnya buening...hihihii


He4x..Sistemnya dunx om...N well experienced pond builder yang buat... Besok besok di videoin seluruh kolamnya deh...Crystal clear, cling clong...

----------


## Glenardo

> Good sharing om Glen..ngomong2, ada yg bisa dijual ga om ? Siapa tahu bisa menularkan sifat jinaknya ke teman2 koinya sekolam, kbtulan sy ga punya cagoi/ochiba


Waduh, mohon maap saya bisa kena *sempritan* ini...

Bukan maksud saya memberi testimonial atau sharing lalu berjualan lho...

Dikolam itu ada shiro2 F1 pilihan serta beberapa koi pilihan lainnya. Hasilnya, mereka nurut n jinak mao hand feeding juga...He4x..

Yang dikolam ini, gak dijual mao di amat amati hingga nisai.... Angan angannya Mao cetak Best Local 2 -3 tahun lagi nih dari batch spawning ini... Oyagoinya 78 cm, siapa tahu bisa melebihi ouyagoinya.. Terlebih  yang membuat kita semngat kalo liat Soragoi 1 M Om Johanes Jusuf di bandung yang jinak juga ...He4x..

----------


## Glenardo

> Om...ikan beginian yg gue mau! Om ada dimana ikannya? Klp gading? Tolong email atau bbm harganya, buat estmasi utk ntar yah kalau usah kelar renovasinya?



Om, akan liat kq, gak jauh dari pond tester RDF and new pump..He4x..

----------


## Glenardo

> Mantab,,pantesan U betah berlama-lama ya Om di pinggir kolam Gading Koi..haha..



Ssstt..tetangga Kelapa Gading sering ngintip yah? Angkat aja sodara sodaranya masi ada di bak kq...He4x..

----------


## Tjendra

> Om, akan liat kq, gak jauh dari pond tester RDF and new pump..He4x..


Maksudnya dikuningan gitoe?

----------


## Sam KOI

> Dear all
> 
> Memiliki koi yang jinak alias hand feeding merupakan sensasi tersendiri bagi hobbies koi...
> 
> Tidak semua koi mampu handfeeding ataupun jinak even dia itu karashi ataupun cagoi serat jenis kawarimono lain...
> 
> Sepintas lalu, layaknya manusia, orang tua mewariskan sifatnya pada anakanya. Oyagoi pun saya anggap demikian... Oyagoi dari team penjinak ini adalah seekor cagoi ginrin ogata 78 cm yang memang sangat jinak dan mampu hand feeding...
> 
> 
> ...



well done om Glen....hand feeding lah yg pertamakali buat saya jatuh cinta dg koi dan memutuskan utk menekuninya....
nice topic, dan penjelasan yang sangat detail om Glen...saya hanya ingin menambahkan.....selain faktor genetik sifat oyagoi yg menurun pada generasi selanjutnya, faktor yg penting lainnya adalah ketelatenan dari sang pemilik , faktor ini lebh bisa membuat koi di hand feeding.....
dan menurut saya semua jenis koi bisa di - handfeeding....yang penting ada provokator maka hal yg lain tinggal ketelatenan dr Sang pemilik.....hehehehee
silahkan mencoba pada piaraan Anda masing2....

salam
SamKOI

----------


## tosailover

> hand feeding lah yg pertamakali buat saya jatuh cinta dg koi dan memutuskan utk menekuninya....
> nice topic, dan penjelasan yang sangat detail om Glen...saya hanya ingin menambahkan.....selain faktor genetik sifat oyagoi yg menurun pada generasi selanjutnya, faktor yg penting lainnya adalah ketelatenan dari sang pemilik , faktor ini lebh bisa membuat koi di hand feeding.....
> dan menurut saya semua jenis koi bisa di - handfeeding....yang penting ada provokator maka hal yg lain tinggal ketelatenan dr Sang pemilik.....hehehehee
> silahkan mencoba pada piaraan Anda masing2....
> 
> salam
> SamKOI


betul sekali Om Sam..perlu sabar melatih koi, setiap beli koi baru yang ada dipikiran saya pertama kali cuma satu, mau disekolahin biar bisa hand feeding..  ::  alhasil semua koi di kolam saya bisa di handfeeding . buat saya ada kenikmatan tersendiri kalau melihat mereka ambil pellet dari tangan

----------


## @bursakoiku

> betul sekali Om Sam..perlu sabar melatih koi, setiap beli koi baru yang ada dipikiran saya pertama kali cuma satu, mau disekolahin biar bisa hand feeding..  alhasil semua koi di kolam saya bisa di handfeeding . buat saya ada kenikmatan tersendiri kalau melihat mereka ambil pellet dari tangan


ini mimpi hampir semua pencinta koi, hayuuuuk siapa yang gak mau?  ::

----------


## LDJ

> Waduh, mohon maap saya bisa kena *sempritan* ini...
> 
> Bukan maksud saya memberi testimonial atau sharing lalu berjualan lho...
> 
> Dikolam itu ada shiro2 F1 pilihan serta beberapa koi pilihan lainnya. Hasilnya, mereka nurut n jinak mao hand feeding juga...He4x..
> 
> Yang dikolam ini, gak dijual mao di amat amati hingga nisai.... Angan angannya Mao cetak Best Local 2 -3 tahun lagi nih dari batch spawning ini... Oyagoinya 78 cm, siapa tahu bisa melebihi ouyagoinya.. Terlebih  yang membuat kita semngat kalo liat Soragoi 1 M Om Johanes Jusuf di bandung yang jinak juga ...He4x..


Hehehe...siap om..

----------


## dattairadian

menurut saya baru bisa proven jika ikan sudah dipisah 1-1 om glen....

----------


## edwin

> menurut saya baru bisa proven jika ikan sudah dipisah 1-1 om glen....


setuju ama om datta.... 50 chagoi 1 kolam pasti berani bangettttt.......
saya punya pengalaman punya 1 provokator di kolam, yang "mental"nya berubah gara2 masuk ikan baru yang model makannya nyamber2....
Om Sam Koi bener juga, harus dibiasakan dilatih... kalo enggak lama2 pasti penakut juga.... spt serok2 ikan, kalo jarang diserok, ikan rasanya lebih liar daripada sering diserok2....

----------


## Tjendra

> setuju ama om datta.... 50 chagoi 1 kolam pasti berani bangettttt.......
> saya punya pengalaman punya 1 provokator di kolam, yang "mental"nya berubah gara2 masuk ikan baru yang model makannya nyamber2....
> Om Sam Koi bener juga, harus dibiasakan dilatih... kalo enggak lama2 pasti penakut juga.... spt serok2 ikan, kalo jarang diserok, ikan rasanya lebih liar daripada sering diserok2....


Om Win maksudnya diserok apa digaruk...mantap deh kalau ikannya bisa diserokin...spt lumba2 yah... :Becky:

----------


## nox

> setuju ama om datta.... 50 chagoi 1 kolam pasti berani bangettttt.......
> saya punya pengalaman punya 1 provokator di kolam, yang "mental"nya berubah gara2 masuk ikan baru yang model makannya nyamber2....
> Om Sam Koi bener juga, harus dibiasakan dilatih... kalo enggak lama2 pasti penakut juga.... spt serok2 ikan, kalo jarang diserok, ikan rasanya lebih liar daripada sering diserok2....


chagoi saya juga jadi ngga mau hand feed lagi..
gara2 masuk ikan2 baru yg bermental hiu..  kalo makan pake style nyamber2 ke permukaan kolam..

ada yg tau, gimana caranya biar ikan baru ngikutin chagoi, bukan chagoi ngikutin ikan baru ?

----------


## tosailover

> chagoi saya juga jadi ngga mau hand feed lagi..
> gara2 masuk ikan2 baru yg bermental hiu..  kalo makan pake style nyamber2 ke permukaan kolam..
> 
> ada yg tau, gimana caranya biar ikan baru ngikutin chagoi, bukan chagoi ngikutin ikan baru ?


Berdasarkan pengalaman sih saya amati kalau provakator lebih dari 1 biasanya masuk ikan baru gak ada masalah dengan yg sudah jinak.malah jengkelnya liat yang baru (takut ambil pellet keatas dan makan gaya hiu ) Tapi seiring waktu jadi nekat juga koq ikan barunya .Malah ada pengalaman unik waktu itu beli showa baru , dipuasain 3 hari langsung bisa handfeed , malahan showa ini jadi berani banget  :: . Mungkin Om bisa tambah provakator, kalau bosan chagoi lagi bisa coba keep Ochiba.

----------


## iwankptb

Chagoi provocatorku sdh berpulang.Mungkin ada yg mau lelang chagoinya. Saya pernah baca kalau melatih hand feeding adalah dg tdk melempar pakan. Jadi memaksa Koi makan dari tangan kita. Saya sering tdk tega karena bisa pd puasa yg takut. Dan jangan gunakan pakan sinking karena membiasakan mereka makan dibawah. Tapi bagus utk pertumbuhan ikan2 penakut. Jadi pilih mana, jinak atau grownya OK. :Decision:

----------


## dattairadian

> Chagoi provocatorku sdh berpulang.Mungkin ada yg mau lelang chagoinya. Saya pernah baca kalau melatih hand feeding adalah dg tdk melempar pakan. Jadi memaksa Koi makan dari tangan kita. Saya sering tdk tega karena bisa pd puasa yg takut. Dan jangan gunakan pakan sinking karena membiasakan mereka makan dibawah. Tapi bagus utk pertumbuhan ikan2 penakut. Jadi pilih mana, jinak atau grownya OK.


 grownya OK... jinak bonus  ::

----------


## tosailover

> Saya sering tdk tega karena bisa pd puasa yg takut. Dan jangan gunakan pakan sinking karena membiasakan mereka makan dibawah. Tapi bagus utk pertumbuhan ikan2 penakut. Jadi pilih mana, jinak atau grownya OK.


Ikan yang penakut memang menyebalkan Om..terlepas dari jenis ikan tsb. Namun semua kembali kepada kebiasaan feeding ikan tsb..kalo dibiasakan berdasarkan pengalaman pribadi sih pasti bisa jinak..yang takut naik biasanya akan naik setelah lapar dan akhirnya ikutan berebut hand feed juga  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Aku pernah ke kolam seorang suhu besar di surabaya, ikan nya pd jinak2 pd mau dpegang smua , saya tanya kok bisa gtu ? Kata suhu ktnya puasain aja seminggu lalu paksa makan dr tgn kta .. Kalo ga mau makan ditangan ga usa makan katanya.. Hahaha

----------


## Sam KOI

> Chagoi provocatorku sdh berpulang.Mungkin ada yg mau lelang chagoinya. Saya pernah baca kalau melatih hand feeding adalah dg tdk melempar pakan. Jadi memaksa Koi makan dari tangan kita. Saya sering tdk tega karena bisa pd puasa yg takut. Dan jangan gunakan pakan sinking karena membiasakan mereka makan dibawah. Tapi bagus utk pertumbuhan ikan2 penakut. Jadi pilih mana, jinak atau grownya OK.


shusui saya dan kujaku ginrin saya kuntet gara2 ngga makan dari tangan saya....akhirnya selama 6 bulan dilatih mereka mau juga......
provokator utk 30 ekor koi, cukup 2 ekor chagoi.....jamin deh....

lalu pertanyaannya shusui dan kujaku ngga makan dong selama 6 bulan itu....terpaksa saya lempari satu2....demi melatih mereka setiap feeding 1 jam dipinggir kolam sampe masuk angin om om.....hehehehhehe

----------


## Glenardo

> menurut saya baru bisa proven jika ikan sudah dipisah 1-1 om glen....



Cocok Om Datta... Kalo di pisah 1 -1 ntar kaya ikan cupang..He4x..

Biar di groom dulu sekolam bersama sampe jumbo tosai deh...

----------


## mochi9009

Saya yakin alangkah baiknya kalo si Provokator size nya lebih besar daripada yang lain.. Pasti maknyus..  ::  
Dan Pengalaman Dulu saya piara benigoi waktu kecil emang sangat takut sama tangan,tapi karna udah gede,dan paling gede skrg jadinya paling jinak

----------


## AsfenvV

> Aku pernah ke kolam seorang suhu besar di surabaya, ikan nya pd jinak2 pd mau dpegang smua , saya tanya kok bisa gtu ? Kata suhu ktnya puasain aja seminggu lalu paksa makan dr tgn kta .. Kalo ga mau makan ditangan ga usa makan katanya.. Hahaha


 
ini bener dan so simple,......, hand feedeng bukan  sesuatu hal yg susah, tanpa cagoipun bisa,........
 :Hat:

----------


## Glenardo

> Aku pernah ke kolam seorang suhu besar di surabaya, ikan nya pd jinak2 pd mau dpegang smua , saya tanya kok bisa gtu ? Kata suhu ktnya puasain aja seminggu lalu paksa makan dr tgn kta .. Kalo ga mau makan ditangan ga usa makan katanya.. Hahaha



berati ini konteksnya kalo puasa aja kan?

Yang kita cari disini, anytime bro....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> berati ini konteksnya kalo puasa aja kan?
> 
> Yang kita cari disini, anytime bro....


setelah itu tetep jinak broooooo... kaga dikasih makan aja pada nempel2 ke tangan ... ngarep makanan.. tapi anehnya badannya bohay2

----------


## Y4m1n

KOI saya gak pake puasa dan gak pake cagoi bs hand feeding......cuma gak semua berani hand feeding.
Yg penting sering latihan dan interaksi aja kunci nya, apalagi kalau sdh ada yg berani seekor aja minggu depan bs nambah terus jumlah yg berani nya.
Oh ya satu lagi kunci nya, waktu hand feeding gunakan pakan yg paling di sukai (spt melatih anjing aja) misal nya silkworm dll.

Salam.

----------


## Budi Bali

menurut sy cara biar bs Handfeeding itu ada 2, Puasakan dan jangan sering sering diserok serok  ::

----------

